# Question, are MillCreek fragrance oils unsuitable for CP?



## Healinya (Jan 18, 2011)

I wanted to try a bunch of their 2 ounce samples, but I notice their heading lists all the things you can use it for, specifically saying melt and pour... does that mean no for cold process?

I would think it's still safe to use in cp, just that my outcomes could all vary (color morphs, soap on a stick, scent mutations)... or would it make  the soap explode? lol 

Thanks 

http://www.millcreeksoywaxcandlesupply. ... rances.htm


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 18, 2011)

The outcome could be all of the above. Try emailing them and see if they know. I would think that other soapers have tried them in CP.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah, I planned on... I just have 20 bottles all picked out and would have ordered them tonight if anyone here had decent experience with them in cp... I got no hits when I searched with keywords "milkcreek cold process" so I was just hoping for good news lol.. oh well, guess I'll sleep on it. Thanks


----------



## agriffin (Jan 19, 2011)

The only one I get from there is the sweet orange and chili pepper.  It is MY FAVORITE fo.  I haven't tried anything else.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have tried millcreek, they do have a frag description that tells if its soap safe, I like most of them.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 19, 2011)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I have tried millcreek, they do have a frag description that tells if its soap safe, I like most of them.



I didn't see that? I see that a lot are body safe - nothing about cold process soap anywhere.  ( http://www.millcreeksoywaxcandlesupply. ... ptions.htm ) Have you used their body safe fragrances in cp, honor? I guess they must be ok, since noone seems to have problems with it..


----------



## krissy (Jan 19, 2011)

just realized i do use one of the frags there. i get Kenneth Cole Black for CP and it is great.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 19, 2011)

There are 32 mill creek FOs reviewed here:

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/

I imagine if they are skin safe, you can use them in CP safely.  Whether you should or not is another matter.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ive used millcreek in cp, the ones I have used, have acc, so soap cool or work fast! Island something, dutch apple and honey butter. I adore the orange chili pepper.
At the end of each frag description it says body safe, if not dont soap.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks honor  I think I will pass for now on the two oz bottle of almost everything.. instead I have a small list growing of ones that other people like. When the list gets longer, I will try them all out. I can't wait to try the orange chili pepper!


----------

